# Well it's my birthday



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I've reached a new milestone. But every birthday is a new milestone.

I've got a granddaughter that is staying here right now and she is having her second birthday tomorrow. And My daughter Karrie is getting married tomorrow. So when I was asked if I wanted a cake for my birthday, I said no I'd take a Lemon Meringue pie. Everyone has gone to get started on the wedding, So I get to eat the pie myself. I'm heading over to the wedding tomorrow.

A busy time.

I bought myself an electric chainsaw to cut up the Holly trees. Bring on the warm weather.


----------



## RjGall (Jun 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson and congratulations!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!
Happy Birthday 2-yr-old!
Happy Wedding day to everyone.

Congratulations Karrie - may your day go perfectly tomorrow and remember to savour every moment


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy birthday Karson! Just turned 30?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU , AND THE GRANDDAUGHTER ,

and to karrie and the lucky man ,

CONGRATULATIONS , AND THE BEST TO YOU BOTH !!!!

you can try out the chainsaw on my piece of the pie , if you like (LOL) !

just post a picture of it >


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

Ok, how old. You look ancient, come on, fess up!!! ;0) 
Happy Birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson:
Your birthday came just at the right time, cos if you light ALL the candles on your cake, most of the snow up there will melt. Whataguy!


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Karson!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson. That is what my daughter just had instead of cake !


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson!! I know you didnt want cake but I couldnt resist.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Karson! Have a great time at the wedding.

Lew


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Happy birthday karson! Mine is in 5 more days! but ima not allowed to buyme anything…heheh


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Happy birthday Karson! Sounds like you have a great weekend coming up.

God Bless
tom


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Karson!! All the Best to You and Yours!


----------



## mattg (May 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Karson!!!


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Hey Karson hurry and blow out the candle before all the snow melt…LOL Happy B-day …Blkcherry


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

Lemon meringue pie!!! I am with you! Happy B-day.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

A very Happy Birthday to you! Enjoy your pie and the weekend of events. May all of you and yours have many more healthy and happy adventures.

I sure am hungry for lemon meringue pie . . .


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like quite a weekend!

Here is your cake, Karson. I think we finally got the right number of candles on it.


----------



## againstthegrain (Feb 16, 2008)

Happy Birthday, and birthday and wedding. May God grant you many more healthy years!!!


----------



## rsmith71 (Jan 26, 2010)

Happy Birthday Karson!


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karson. Nice one charlie lol!


----------



## griff (Feb 6, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson, Just think the whole pie by yourself.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh wow! that's so many reasons to celebrate!

CONGRATULATIONS ON THEM ALL KARSON!

Happy Birthdaweddirthday to all!


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Happy birthday, my friend.

I hope you have many, many more, and all of the better than the last.

Lee


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

That's 2 candles one on the "6" and one on the "8".

So you were wrong Charlie.

Thanks Guys and Gals.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DAD! Congratulations Karson May you have many many more. You are the best guy I know on Lumberjocks. If there was a boyscout award for oldguys, you'd deserve it, thanks for being yoiu, my friend, mike
'


----------



## Timbo (Aug 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson!


----------



## fge (Sep 8, 2008)

happy birthday Karson!


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Happy Birthday Karson, a chain saw sounds like a great gift.

Happy birthday to your grand daughter as well and congrats on the upcoming wedding.

CtL


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

happy birthday too you both…wow a pie all to yer self…you gotta be happy about that…the best to you karson..thanks for being such a grand guy..and i hope the wedding goes off without a hitch..no play on word there…lol..grizzman


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

And may you have the very best this day and all the days to come!


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday my friend.


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karson, and MANY more to come!

Scrappy


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Karson. god bless you and your family and enjoy many more years to come.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday from the land downunder…


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

Mmmmmm, lemon meringue pie!
Happy Birthday Karson..and happy grandchildren, and happy wedding, and enjoy Charlie's cake, if you can find it in there!


----------



## RvK (Nov 22, 2009)

*\o/*


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

The joys that come from all of my friends, and they being present for this happy occasion.

Any new day is a happy occurrence.

But time spent with friends is truly something without measure.

You make my joy complete. I'm sorry we can't sit around a kitchen table, or a campfire and share stories and memories.

So we will just have to do it around the glow of an LCD monitor. Not as romantic but just as fulfilling.

Thank you for being there.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARSON!!!!*

I thought you were going to cut your pie with the new chainsaw,*<(;O}#*


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Happiest birthday, Mr. Morrison, and many more.

…and Charlie, thanks for the excellent picture resource!


----------



## woodmight (Jan 12, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KARSON !
Birthdays are like good scotch… We mello with age..


----------



## WistysWoodWorkingWonders (Oct 4, 2009)

Happy Birthday big guy…


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

Happy birthday Karson and good wishes for the other two events. I am sure you will celebrate your BD with your great great grandson or granddaughter. Charlie you have given a good clue for his age.
Sharad


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Karson!!!


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

Happy Birthday mate have a good one


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Happy birthday to both you and your granddaughter. After our twenty-first birthdays just don't seem to mean as much anymore. But enjoy the pie and just don't get too nervous at the wedding.


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Many more Karson!


----------



## spanky46 (Feb 12, 2009)

Pies I mean! lol


----------



## NH_Hermit (Dec 3, 2009)

Happy birthday! Pies are good. I usually order peach pie for my birthday cake.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

Happy birthday, Karson.
May the year be filled with all the wonderful things you desire… and lots of wood!
Ellen


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

happy birthday Karson
congrat´s with your daughters marrie
I hope it will bee a great day for all of you
enjoy the day and be glad none of us is there
to destroy it for you )

Dennis


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Happy Birthday to You! And two year old grandaughters are a trip..I got one


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Karson … and many happy … and *healthy* returns on the day.

Pie, too?

Pie is just great 

Hope the two year old hasn't entered the "Why???" phase, yet


----------



## PineInTheAsh (Jun 14, 2009)

Happy 39th!

My family's genuine best wishes to your family on this special day.

Will be at the WW show this week in Somerset, NJ; if you make it I'll be on the lookout for anyone wearing an LJ shirt!

Best,
Peter


----------



## THEGREATPUMPKIN (Nov 21, 2009)

HAPPY BURTHDAY KARSON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## westside (Nov 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karson! And many more!


----------



## lwoodt (Dec 22, 2008)

happy birthday to all and many many more.


----------



## shinju (Apr 11, 2009)

happy birthday to all enjoy the day ,shinju


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Congrats!!! How many hands does it take to count the years? 6 hands and 6 feet??? Doesnt matter…what a great festive weekend for your family!


----------



## RandyMarine (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow very busy time for you! Happy Birthday to you and your granddaughter. I hope all is well for the wedding.


----------



## Zipsss (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy B-day Karson. I wish you health and many years of creativity.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karson, and to your granddaughter too.


----------



## Eagle1 (Jan 4, 2010)

Happy B Day Karson..


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Good times to be treasured & remembered Karson old Buddy.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Well I'm back from the wedding. I made it safely, here are the three musketeers. My daughter who got married and Baby Bee who had her 2nd birthday today and me with my birthday yesterday.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hope you had a Great Birthday It looks Like It


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Ain't that a beautiful trio!?

You clean up pretty nice, Karson.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

cloth makes people Charlie )

Dennis


----------



## DaddyZ (Jan 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday to all & May your daughter be always happy in her marriage


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

Happy Birthday Karson!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday Karson, I hit that same number in Sept.
one of my favorite pies is one my daughter makes for me, Triple Lemon w/ cream cheese crust. it is AWESOME.
I will get the recipe from Kris and post it so you can try it.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

A late Happy B Day!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

Happy Birthday and many blessings on your extension of the family!!!


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

here is the recipe for Triple Lemon Pie
this is better than regular lemon pie.

TRIPLE LEMON PIE
(If you wish you can use a regular unbaked pie crust.)

1 - 9 inch unbaked Never-Fail Cream Cheese Pie crust
2 teaspoons butter, melted
2 cups sugar
2 tablespoons flour
5 eggs
½ cup sour cream
1 tablespoon grated lemon peel
½ cup lemon juice
¼ cup butter, melted
1 tablespoon pure vanilla
1 teaspoon pure lemon extract
Whipped cream, optional
Lemon slices, optional

Prepare crust. Use a pastry brush to brush the 2 teaspoons melted butter over unbaked crust. For filling, in large bowl, mix sugar and flour; set aside. In medium bowl, beat eggs. Beat in sour cream until smooth. Beat, whisk or stir in lemon peel and juice, ¼ cup melted butter, vanilla and lemon extract. Gradually add lemon mixture to sugar mixture; stir until well combined. Immediately pour filling into pastry-lined pie plate. Cover edge of pie with foil. Place on center oven rack. Bake in a 375 oven 35 to 45 minutes or until light brown. Center of pie should appear almost set when shaken (2 inches around edges should be set). Cool on wire rack 1 hour. Cover and chill 4 hours or overnight before serving. To serve, garnish pie with whipped cream and lemon slices, if desired.

NEVER-FAIL CREAM CHEESE PIE CRUST
(This is not a flaky-type crust.)

1 cup butter, cut into 1 inch pieces and softened
3 cups flour
1 8 oz cream cheese, softened

In mixing bow, beat butter and cheese with electric mixer 1 minute. Add 1 cup of the flour. Beat until mixed. Add remaining flour, 1 cup at a time, beating after each addition until well combined. Form into a ball. Divide into 3 equal pieces. On a floured surface, flatten each into a 6 to 8 inch disk. Cover with plastic wrap. For a one-crust pie, chill one disk at least 30 minutes or overnight. Freeze others to use another time. Remove disk from refrigerator and let stand at room temperature 15 minutes. On floured surface, roll out pastry to form a 12 inch circle. Transfer pastry to 9-inch pie plate. Press onto bottom and sides. Trim excess pastry to ½ inch beyond edge of pie plate. Do not prick pastry. Fill and bake as directed for Triple lemon pie or other recipes.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Man that sounds great . I'm going to make it while the family is gone. So I can eat it all myself. Well maybe leave a few crumbs for the family.


----------



## johnnymo (Aug 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday…enjoy the pie


----------

